# Problema: Teclado genius



## Lance (Sep 18, 2013)

Buenas, les comento lo siguiente tengo un teclado genius nuevecito que se averió el cable usb, lo sé porque cuando se movía se desconectaba y andaba teniendo que moverlo para conectarlo, ahora bien pensé en quitarle el cable dañado y soldarle otro... y mi sorpresa fue encontrarme con un cable de 5 hilos  pensé que traería 4 como cualquier cable usb y/o teclado genérico... ahora los colores de la plaquita están con una leyenda en japonés y el cable restante, el quinto, es de color negro y dice GND. 

Mi duda es como soldaría un cable de 4 hilos usb normal, ahí para recuperar ese teclado... 

Desde ya agradezco su ayuda.
Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Sep 18, 2013)

El quinto es el apantallamiento, va a la carcasa del conector.


----------



## Lance (Sep 18, 2013)

Buenas, o sea es tierra ¿? el GND? Los cables de 4 hilos no traen, cómo haría en ese caso.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Nuyel (Sep 19, 2013)

Es Shield (la malla del cable, algo que todo cable USB decente debería traer), no tierra, viendo de manera eléctrica si está conectado a tierra, peeero no en el dispositivo, es en el host, en el dispositivo solo debe conectarse la parte metalica del conector, en algunos casos se conecta a tierra mediante un capacitor, resistencia y/o barra de ferrita. Tendrias que revisar cual es la conexión de la malla o dejarla sin conectar, ¿si sabes que color va en cada punto a soldar?


----------



## Lance (Sep 19, 2013)

::. Entonces no tendría problema si dejo sin soldar ese espacio?. En todo caso cómo sabría con seguridad que color va en cada lado, tengo lo siguiente:

En el teclado estaba soldado así:
Negro (GND y separado de los otros), rojo, amarillo, verde, blanco

Y en un cable usb de 4 hilos tengo: rojo, negro, verde y blanco.

saludos y gracias


----------



## tiago (Sep 19, 2013)

La descripción de colores es:






Pero se dan éstas combinaciones de colores:






Saludos.


----------



## Wantech (Sep 19, 2013)

Lance hay que tener muy en cuenta que un teclado genérico muchas veces los colores no corresponden al orden de fabrica, un teclado original trae su respectivo orden igual que esta en el pcb, si se llega a empalmar o soldar de manera incorrecta el teclado quedara inservible, si este tiene un cable de mas es porque este corresponde a un conector Mini usb Low Speed, tanto el amarillo como el blanco son Data (-) estos se empalman entre si, los colores determinados en Asia en teclados Genius son los siguientes:
红色: Vcc(5V)>Rojo
绿色: D+(datos)>Verde
白色: D-(datos)>Blanco
黄色: D-(datos)>Amarillo
黑色: GND(Tierra)>Negro

Suerte Lance en la conexión y tenga presente lo que mencione que los genéricos muchas veces no corresponde el color a su conector.


----------

